# Merchant Navy



## Pompeyfan

Out of interest, did anyone attend the Merchant Navy Day celebrations at Tower Hill London on 4th September 2005 or even know it existed?. After years of lobbying, the Merchant Navy Association(to which I am a member)formed in 1989, achieved a National Merchant Navy Day to be held every year, the first being held on 3rd September 2000. David


----------



## Doug Rogers

Sorry David, bit far to come, I was however aware of the occasion and was with you in spirit.


----------



## michael james

David,I know I live out in the sticks but I didnt know the date, shame, pity it wasnt advertised on site, at least I would have raised the flag pole and hoisted the red duster !!.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Michael, if I am still around next year I will post the date of next years Merchant Navy Day on this site. Looking at my diary I would say it will be on Sunday 3rd September again at Tower Hill. David


----------



## John Rogers

Michael and David it was mentioned by a couple of our ship mates here on the board, I even posted a picture of the Red Duster flying from my flag pole at home that very day. Check gallery.
John


----------



## KenLin39

*Merchant Navy Day*



Pompeyfan said:


> Michael, if I am still around next year I will post the date  of next years Merchant Navy Day on this site. Looking at my diary I would say it will be on Sunday 3rd September again at Tower Hill. David


David, next years Merchant Navy Day will be on the 3rd Sept as it will be every year. Commemoration at Tower Hill is held on the 1st Sunday in Sept.Ken.


----------



## Jeff Egan

There are ceremonies all over the country, we have one here at the Mill Dam in South Shields every year.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Great to hear it Jeff. I go to London because there is not a branch of the Merchant Navy Association on the island or south coast to my knowledge, although there are most likely ceremonies closer to me that I am not aware of. David.


----------

